

Free Art Books from the Metropolitan Museum of Art - diodorus
http://www.openculture.com/2015/03/download-422-free-art-books-from-the-metropolitan-museum-of-art.html

======
yzh
I downloaded a book on Van Gogh's drawing, beautiful.
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Vincent_va...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Vincent_van_Gogh_The_Drawings?Tag=&title=&author=&pt=&tc=&dept=&fmt=#)

------
shmageggy
The Met is really on top of their digital game. Their website is super
informative, functional, and attractive. I didn't use their app but it seems
very comprehensive. My only complaint is that it's iOS only, grumble grumble.

------
trisomy21
Here are some that I found fascinating. These are all downloadable. Enjoy!

Canvas Matches in Vermeer: A Case Study in the Computer Analysis of Fabric
Supports [http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/search-
pub...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/search-publication-
results?searchType=C&Tag=computer&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=downloadpdf)

Art and Autoradiography: Insights into the Genesis of Paintings by Rembrandt,
Van Dyck, and Vermeer
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_Au...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_Autoradiography_Insights_into_the_Genesis_of_Paintings_by_Rembrandt_Van_Dyck_and_Vermeer?Tag=photography&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

All the Mighty World: The Photographs of Roger Fenton, 1852–1860
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/All_the_Mi...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/All_the_Mighty_World_The_Photographs_of_Roger_Fenton_1852_1860?Tag=photography&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Photography Between the Wars: Selections from the Ford Motor Company
Collection
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Photograph...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Photography_Between_the_Wars_Selections_from_the_Ford_Motor_Company_Collection_The_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art_Bulletin_v_45_no_4_Spring_1988?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Art and the Empire City: New York, 1825–1861
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_th...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_the_Empire_City_New_York_1825_1861?Tag=photography&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Art and Anatomy in Renaissance Italy: Images from a Scientific Revolution
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_An...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Art_and_Anatomy_in_Renaissance_Italy_Images_from_a_Scientific_Revolution?Tag=leonardo&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Leonardo da Vinci: Anatomical Drawings
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Leonardo_d...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Leonardo_da_Vinci_Anatomical_Drawings_from_the_Royal_Library_Windsor_Castle?Tag=&title=leonardo&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0)

The Scepter of Egypt: A Background for the Study of the Egyptian Antiquities
in The Metropolitan Museum of Art. Vol. 1
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Scepte...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Scepter_of_Egypt_Vol_1_From_the_Earliest_Times_to_the_End_of_the_Middle_Kingdom?Tag=&title=&author=&pt=0&tc={55EACA16-D3BF-4D92-A5B0-CF41D661B79C}&dept=0&fmt=0)

Ancient Egyptian Calligraphy
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Ancient_Eg...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Ancient_Egyptian_Calligraphy?Tag=Favorite%20Met%20titles&title=&author=&pt=&tc=&dept=&fmt=)

Chess: East and West, Past and Present
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Chess_East...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Chess_East_and_West_Past_and_Present_A_Selection_from_the_Gustavus_A_Pfeiffer_Collection?Tag=&title=&author=&pt=&tc=&dept=&fmt=)

American Musical Instruments in The Metropolitan Museum of Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/American_M...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/American_Musical_Instruments_in_The_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art?Tag=technology&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=0)

Helmets and Body Armor in Modern Warfare
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Helmets_an...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Helmets_and_Body_Armor_in_Modern_Warfare?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Of Arms and Men: Arms and Armor at the Metropolitan
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Of_Arms_an...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Of_Arms_and_Men_Arms_and_Armor_at_the_Metropolitan_1912_2012?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

The Art of Chivalry: European Arms and Armor from The Metropolitan Museum of
Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Art_of...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Art_of_Chivalry_European_Arms_and_Armor_from_The_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art?Tag=weapons&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

European Helmets, 1450–1650
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/European_H...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/European_Helmets_1450_1650_Treasures_from_the_Reserve_Collection?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

The Wild Man: Medieval Myth and Symbolism
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Wild_M...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Wild_Man_Medieval_Myth_and_Symbolism?Tag=albrecht&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Greek Art From Prehistoric to Classical
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Greek_Art_...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Greek_Art_From_Prehistoric_to_Classical?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Along the Ancient Silk Routes: Central Asian Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Along_the_...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Along_the_Ancient_Silk_Routes_Central_Asian_Art_from_the_West_Berlin_State_Museums?Tag=photography&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Words and Images: Chinese Poetry, Calligraphy, and Painting
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Words_and_...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Words_and_Images_Chinese_Poetry_Calligraphy_and_Painting?Tag=Favorite%20Met%20titles&title=&author=&pt=&tc=&dept=&fmt=)

Momoyama: Japanese Art in the Age of Grandeur
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Momoyama_J...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Momoyama_Japanese_Art_in_the_Age_of_Grandeur?Tag=world%20war&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Islamic Art and Geometric Design: Activities for Learning
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Islamic_Ar...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Islamic_Art_and_Geometric_Design_Activities_for_Learning?Tag=geometry&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Vincent van Gogh: The Drawings
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Vincent_va...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Vincent_van_Gogh_The_Drawings?Tag=van%20gogh&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Picasso and Gertrude Stein
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Picasso_an...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Picasso_and_Gertrude_Stein?Tag=picasso&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

The Care and Handling of Art Objects: Practices in The Metropolitan Museum of
Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Care_a...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/The_Care_and_Handling_of_Art_Objects_Practices_in_The_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art?Tag=photography&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Masterpieces of The Metropolitan Museum of Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Masterpiec...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Masterpieces_of_the_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art_2006?Tag=leonardo&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

Masterpieces of Painting in The Metropolitan Museum of Art
[http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Masterpiec...](http://www.metmuseum.org/research/metpublications/Masterpieces_of_Painting_in_The_Metropolitan_Museum_of_Art?Tag=picasso&title=&author=&pt=0&tc=0&dept=0&fmt=Downloadpdf)

~~~
Sven7
Nice list! Thanks for making it.

------
jay_m
Can anyone recommend some specific books to look at? This seems like a great
treasure trove but as a beginner to art appreciation I don't have much of an
idea of where to start.

~~~
waterlesscloud
Just pick something that sounds interesting to you and start reading. There's
no bad way to do it.

I wander at random through art history stuff, and I never regret it.

